# كيفية اختيار المضخات



## مهندس ميكانيكي10 (15 مايو 2013)

اعتبارات اختيار المضخات :
يتم اختيار المضخة بناءا على نوعها تختلف المضخات الميكانيكية عن المضخات الهيدروليكية كما تختلف الصمامات الميكانيكية عن الصمامات الهيدروليكية 
اولا المضخة ماكنة لزيادة طاقة المائع السائل وهي مختلفة عن الكمبريسور بانه يضغط الغاز وليس السائل 
انواع المضخات :
Positive Displacement Pump
Dynamic Pump 
المضخة ذات الازاحة الموجبة والمضخات الديناميكية تختلف عن بعضها بمبدأ العمل حيث ان المضخة الموجبة عملها بفتح صمام الدخول ليدخل المائع فيضغطه المكبس فيقل الحجم .
اما المضخة الديناميكية فهي تحتوي على ال Impiller الذي يزيد من سرعة المائع ومن ثم تقل السرعة ويزداد الضغط عند الغلاف الحلزوني ال Diffuser.

اعتبارات اختيار المضخات :
Pump Head
Static Pressure
Flow Rate 
Cavitation 
Water Hammer
Slip 
Pressure Drop
اهم عامل للاختيار ال Flow Rateمعدل جريان المائع داخل المضخة خلال وحدة الزمن ويتم على اساس معدل الجريان للمائع معرفة الفقد في الضغط Pressure Drop 

مثال اختيار مضخة شبكة التدفئة :
لاختيار المضخة يتم معرفة معدل الجريان للسائل داخل انابيب الشبكة ومعرفة الحمل للبويلر 
معدل الجريان = حمل البويلر / (الحرارة النوعية للماء *فرق درجات الحرارة )
فرق درجات الحرارة بين السائل الداخل على البويلر والخارج منه .
وبناء على معدل الجريان يتم معرفة الPressure Drop الفقد في الضغط .

مثال على اختيار مضخات شبكات المياه الساخنة :
لاختيار المضخة بين البويلر والسلندر الساخن فانه يتم الدخول بحسابات المبادلات الحرارية للوصول الى حساب قطر الماسورة بين البويلر وسلندر الماء الساخن وعلى اساسه يتم حساب معدل جريان السائل داخل المضخة والفقد في الضغط وقدرة المضخة .

هنالك انواع من المضخات الطاردة المركزية :
Centerfigual Pump
وهي (المضخة الغاطسة Supmesrsible Pump ) 
وال End Suction Pump 

ويوجد مضخات تسمى Booster Pump , Circulation Pump

المضخة الهيدروليكية تختلف اختيارها بناءا على ابعاد المكبس الهيدروليكي والاسطوانة السلندر والحمل المراد تحميله 

سؤال :كيف يتم اختيار اقطار برابيش الهيدروليك لوحدة الهيدروليك في ماكنة Parch Ficeb ؟
يتم اختيار اقطار البرابيش الهيدروليكية بناء على ضغط المضخة .

وصل البرابيش :من خلال وصلات الشد ومن خلال النبول .


----------



## مهندس ميكانيكي10 (15 مايو 2013)

معلومات اضافية:
لاختيار المضخات يجب تحديد نوع المضخة. 
المضخات الرئيسية : المضخات الديناميكية -المضخات ذات الازاحة الموجبة
المضخات الديناميكية :هي مضخة حركية تعتمد في مبدأ عملها على الفراش الدوار Impiller الذي يتحرك بتدوير من المحرك الذي يشغل المضخة ليزيد من طاقة المائع (سرعة المائع وضغط المائع ) اي بفعل المروحة ومن ثم تزداد السرعة بريش المروحة وبمجاري حول الImpiller ومن ثم تقل سرعة المروحة ويزداد الضغط عند الغلاف الحلزوني Diffuser 
المضخات ذات الازاحة الموجبة (هي مضخات ترددية ) : Reciprocating Pump 
مبدأ عمل المضخة الترددية كمبدأ عمل محرك السيارة تحتوي على صمام دخول وصمام خروج للمائع وعلى اسطوانة وعلى مكبس يتم دخول المائع بفتح صمام الدخول ليقوم المكبس بضغطه فيقل حجم المائع ومن ثم يرتفع المكبس مغلقا صمام الدخول وفاتحا صمام خروج المائع المزاح .

المضخات الطاردة المركزية :تستخدم للضغوط المتوسطة والقليلة وجريان عالي , وبينما المضخات الترددية تستخدم للضغوط المتوسطة والعالية وجريان قليل 
تتكون من : Impiller - Impiller Eye - Vane _Volute 
ممكن ان تكون : Single Volute Pump - Double Volute Pump 
اعتبارات وعوامل اختيار المضخات :
1.Pump Capicity 
2.Static Pressure
3.Pump Head 
4.Flow rate
5.Hydraulic Balance
6.NPSHA
7.Pressure Drop
8.Dencity and Viscosity
9.Cavitation , Slip

الQ,H :ارتفاع عمود السائل ومعدل الجريان وقدرة المضخة يحددان اذا كانت المضخة Single Stage , Double Stage ويحددان اذا كانت المضخة Between Bearing 
, Single Bearing ويحددان اذا كانت المضخة Single Suction , Double Suction 
عمود ارتفاع السائل يحدد اذا كانت المضخة Centerfigual , Reciprocating حيث ان المضخات الطاردة المركزية تستخدم للضغوط المتوسطة والقليلة وجريان عالي اما الترددية فانها تستخدم للضغوط المتوسطة والعالية وجريان قليل 
اما لزوجة المائع وكثافته:تحدد نوع المضخة فيما اذا كانت لولبية Screw pump
اما NPSHA فيحدد فيما اذا كانت المضخة ذات سحب فراغي VACUUM SUCTION او POSITIVE وكذلك يستفاد منه لمنع عملية التكهف.
اما الموازنة الهيدروليكية فهي تفيد في حساب جميع الخصائص المذكورة انفاً تقريباً لاختيار المضخة المناسبة بعد عمل Suction hydraulic balance و Discharge hydraulic balance

 المعادلات التي تستخدم في اختيار المضخات فيمكن ان ادرج لك بعض منها 

1- p∆=ρgh حيث g التعجيل الارضي ρ الكثافة و h هو ارتفاع عمود السائل. 
2- Bracke power=Q x H x Sg / 368 x ŋ حيث sg الوزن النوعي ŋ الكفاءة الميكانيكية للمضخة .
3- NPSHA=hs+hp-hv-hf حيث hs=hliq-hc اي hsعمود السحب hpعمود الضغط السكوني hv عمود البخار للسائلhf العمود بفعل الاحتكاك hliq عمود ارتفاع السائل من الارض الى ارتفاع السائل في الخزان hc الارتفاع من مركز انبوب السحب الى الارض.
4- Power (KW)= 1.25 x Bp او Power= 1.1 x Bp وهذه هي قدرة المحرك الكهربائي او البخاري الذي يشغل المضخة.
وهناك الكثير من المعادلات والجداول الضرورية لحسابات المضخات​


----------



## الجدى (16 مايو 2013)

معلومات جميلة قيمة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## kamalsss2012 (16 مايو 2013)

معلومات جميلة قيمة بارك الله فيكم اتمنا لو تعطينا كل التفاصيل لاختيارالمضخات وكذالك الجداول التى ذكرتها ولك الاجر عند الله


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (26 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## nofal (26 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المزارع نت (15 أغسطس 2018)

بارك الله بكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة 

فضلا وليس امرا 
ممكن ارسال معلومات او اي ملفات لاختيار المضخات 
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
احمد القرغولي 
[email protected]


----------



## saad_aljuboury (19 أغسطس 2018)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## saad_aljuboury (20 أكتوبر 2018)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ahttab (29 أكتوبر 2018)

https://web.facebook.com/AB.Electro...otif_id=1540838112814292&notif_t=feed_comment

كتاب قد يساعدك


----------



## محمدعبيدسعيد (13 فبراير 2019)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## werwer1983 (10 مارس 2019)

ابدعت في موضوعك


----------

